# Eigener Nachwuchs!



## Dodi (23. Aug. 2006)

Hallo, liebe Koi-Freunde!

Habe bereits seit einigen Jahren unsere Koi beim Laichen "erwischt", jedoch ist bisher kein kleiner Fisch davon übrig geblieben. Letztes Jahr konnte ich kleine Fischchen entdecken, von denen ich einige gefangen und in eine Art Aquarium getan hatte - jedoch sind alle eingegangen.  

Dieses Jahr jedoch ist der Nachwuchs zwischen ca. 2 und 6 cm groß! Mann, da ist ganz schön was los  
Viele davon sind gelb, bei einigen sind mehrere Farben erkennbar, viele sind auch dunkel und haben teilweise helle Flossen.

Habe mich gerade mal mit der Kamera an den Teich gestellt und konnte einige in der Flachzone "einfangen".
Damit man überhaupt etwas erkennt, habe ich die Fische mit einem Kreis gekennzeichnet. Diese sind etwa 4 - 5 cm groß.

Mal sehen, ob etwas von denen durch den Winter kommt...


----------



## kwoddel (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Eigener Nachwuchs!*

Hallo Dodi
Ich wünsche dir damit viel Glück!!!!
Ich habe etliche im Teich und im Filter, am besten wachsen die im Filter. Werde sie  diesmals auch überwintern lassen, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Dodi (23. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Eigener Nachwuchs!*

Hi Frank!

Danke, ich hoffe, es kommen einige durch!

Auch Dir viel Erfolg bei der "Nachzucht"!

Ist doch schon interessant, was bei den eigenen Fischen herauskommt.


----------



## coconut (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Eigener Nachwuchs!*

guten morgen 

ich habe dieses jahr auch nachwuchs von goldfischen...
und anfangs dachte ich, dass alles goldfische sind, wegen der färbung usw.

doch mittlerweile haben sich einige kleine farbenprächtige kerlchen herauskristallisiert 

also meiner meinung nach sicher kois.

die kleinen sind jetzt so um die 4-6cm groß...

leider sehr schreckhafte kreaturen 
darum konnte ich sie mir noch nie von der nähe aus betrachten...

wie kann man denn bei den kleinen mit 100%iger sicherheit sagen, dass es koi sind? gibt es da spezielle merkmale bei den 4cm fischchen?!


----------



## rainthanner (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Eigener Nachwuchs!*



			
				coconut schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man denn bei den kleinen mit 100%iger sicherheit sagen, dass es koi sind? gibt es da spezielle merkmale bei den 4cm fischchen?!


 

die Barteln.  

Ein __ Goldfisch hat keine. 
Der Koi hat vier davon. Auch schon mit 4 cm deutlich zu erkennen. 

Viel Spaß beim rausfangen.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## coconut (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Eigener Nachwuchs!*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> die Barteln.
> Ein __ Goldfisch hat keine.



achso...ich dachte, die sieht man erst, wenn die fische etwas größer sind...



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß beim rausfangen.



na dann werd ich mich mal auf die Lauer legen


----------

